# Is Uber testing showing us the destination?



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

So this morning, after declining many trips,
I started receiving trip requests that had the actual destination address…… 

Not the trip duration and direction,( Ive never been eligible for this feature as my acceptance has always been below 10%). 
but the actual address of where the trip was going, (woohoo 👍🥳). Ive never seen this before. At first it was all short min fare trips. Which I also declined. Then all trips were showing the destination,








See the bottom row, says airport as the destination. This was great. I was now accepting more trips. Bout time we had this feature,

but alas 😂 all good things don’t last, 😢 and after an hour, they stopped showing the destination, so I was back to declining more trips.

So I wonder if this is because my acceptance rate was too low, 7% or just an error/glitch, or them testing out this option.. seems odd


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Classified said:


> So this morning, after declining many trips,
> I started receiving trip requests that had the actual destination address……
> 
> Not the trip duration and direction,( Ive never been eligible for this feature as my acceptance has always been below 10%).
> ...


I hope it's a test and they will do away with this acceptance crap. Perhaps they've noticed my volume of trips has declined by 75%. They will never make a profit as long as they are PUNISHING drivers for going online. The longer you are online the more likely it is you will lose the trip info. They are facing crucial legal battles in a number of states where they will argue that we are truly independent contractors. They prematurely celebrated when prop 22 was passed in California and immediately screwed over the drivers by taking away multiplier surge and tying trip info to acceptance. Now the constitutionality of prop 22 is back in question. Other states can look at California to see how two-faced Uber has been and learn from our mistakes. I hope they will start showing everyone the destination which should have been our right from the beginning. To have not done it all these years is an insult to the concept of independent contractorship.


----------



## riders_plz (Mar 11, 2021)

Classified said:


> So this morning, after declining many trips,
> I started receiving trip requests that had the actual destination address……
> 
> Not the trip duration and direction,( Ive never been eligible for this feature as my acceptance has always been below 10%).
> ...


Maybe and hopefully they are considering rolling it out here in Australia (or maybe and hopefully not just in New Zealand) and they were running tests.

In California (correct me if also in other US states) they see the the destination and acceptance rate no longer exists. It was implemented to further prove to the California government that drivers are not employees. From what I have read on here, acceptance wait times for pax increased dramatically after it was rolled out, so a rule was implemented that if you decline X number of trips, the destination is removed for your next X number of trips, or something like that. There is still no acceptance rate there correct me if I’m wrong?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

The algorithm learns from you good ratings or bad. If you keep taking shit rides it will.give you all shit. If you do long trips. The algorithm sees you complete these and may give a low acceptance rate driver long trips than an angel with a 5.0 rating. It was a glitch. Also the algorithm will see you are hitting your quest bonus if big $$ too fast. You will not get short rides.
It was a glitch


----------

